# Non-invasive remedy for boils



## crokseti (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope this isn't too graphic but I had a boil come up on my back and I used an old remedy that my granny used. 
 After a few days of salves and hot compresses to soften and bring to a head, I took a narrow neck bottle, wine bottle, heated it up in a hot water bath like you do for canning jars and held it to the spot until a suction formed pulling the infection out. A cold wet towel placed on the bottle will speed up the suction. It will sting a bit as the wound releases but is not unbearable and much better than lancing. I had to do it 3 times once a day to completely remove all signs and applied antibiotic ointment in between.
Hope this helps those who suffer from these type things.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 6, 2013)

I will have to try that.I don't get them much but my granny would dig the head with a needle and mash it up and twist thread around it and pull it out.I would scream like a little girl but it worked lol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

I get about 1 or 2 a year on my inner thighs, those things HURT !!! 

What causes them ???


----------



## crokseti (Jan 6, 2013)

This procedure seems to get the root and all. Might have to do it 2 or 3 times but it relieves the pressure immediately and allows your body to heal itself.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2013)

crokseti said:


> This procedure seems to get the root and all. Might have to do it 2 or 3 times but it relieves the pressure immediately and allows your body to heal itself.



I tried this bottle procedure on  my sister who had one on her thigh. I put boiling water in the bottle instead. This turned out to be a mistake as one drop of hot water left in the bottle landed on the head of her boil. After that the procedure came to an end.
I wonder if some other vacuum producing device would work? Breast pump, vacuum pump, or something along the lines of a giant meat injector hypodermic syringe used in reverse.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get about 1 or 2 a year on my inner thighs, those things HURT !!!
> 
> What causes them ???



Careful with those! I got one ,and didnt know what it was ,and ended up getting some sort of infection messin with it.I had really bad flue symptoms for 2 days!Probably shoulda went to the hospital...
What works for me is when I feel a little bump start up,ill put some tea tree oil on some gauze and tape it on it.So far they go away in a few hours...
From what ive gathered,its an infected hair folicle.


----------



## Firescooby (Jan 6, 2013)

Better make sure it isn't MRSA, BAD stuff. I had a couple come up in 2011. It was MRSA, had to have them cleaned out, packed, and anitbiotics for a couple of weeks. 

A co-worker nearly lost his leg a few years ago from it. It's BAD, and VERY contagious.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dang, that brought up a bad memory.  When I was only about 4-5 years old, I had a "boil" (that is what my parents called it) come up on my stomach about 3 inches above my navel.  It was really red and hurt like crazy.  My Mother used an "old time" remedy and she cut a small square of fatback and held it against the top of this boil and then she put a bandage over the entire area.  I remembering having to change the bandage and the piece of fatback about every 2-3 days.  It lasted about a couple of weeks or so BUT this big boil came out with a big "core like" head on it.  It left a hole in my skin and when it healed up, it left a scar on my stomach.  When I read this thread a little bit ago, I looked at my stomach and YES, that scar is still there on my stomach.

My parents said that the salt in the fatback will "draw-out" the poison(infection) in a situation like this.  Man, I feel old for sure because that was back when "Moby Dick was still a minnow".


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 7, 2013)

This is one thread I with I hadn't clicked on... and that's comment was serious.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get about 1 or 2 a year on my inner thighs, those things HURT !!!
> 
> What causes them ???



Don't know what causes them but I've found that Camphophenic put on a gauze and taped over the boil will take care of it in about 3 - 4 days.  Change the gauze daily.


----------



## rospaw (Jan 9, 2013)

*Black Salve*

Black salve is what my grandmother, mother (82yrs) and most my family have used for years. Great for boils, ingrown hairs, deep splinters ect.  I didn't know the  tech name so i looked it up on eHow :
 Ichthammol ointment, also called black ointment or black drawing salve, is a home remedy used for many skin disorders. Ichthammol ointment is made from sulfonated shale oil and combined with other ingredients, like lanolin or petroleum, to treat skin problems. It comes in different strength concentrations. Ichthammol ointment, well-known for its drawing effect, also has antibacterial, antimycotic and anti-inflammatory properties. Ichthammol ointment can be useful to treat different types of skin conditions in both humans and animals.

Read more: How to Use Ichthammol Ointment | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5096168_use-ichthammol-ointment.html#ixzz2HTR6ZVUN


----------



## GroundMan (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for this informative post! Information like this has been lost over the years. Thanks man!


----------

